# Got my final divorse papers to leave the house. I am just so depressed teary eyed



## larky (Nov 27, 2009)

For years, me and my mormon wife had issues. Her temper, her paranoid behaviors, her controling how and what I did in the house 1/4 of the time. The issues of saying to me "this is mine, you cannot use it such as, "you need permission to use the blender". I have endured alot of emotional abuse over those years. Once was the blueberry incident where I was washing blueberries in the sink and she yelled at me saying "THAT IS NOT HOW YOU DO IT" so I prayed to calm her down and WHACK, her fist or hand slams into the back of my head. She is ready to explode saying "Dont EVER say gods name in vien". She has the anger and termperment of her dad. Her siblings called dad Sargent because of his temper and how he always scared the boys from dating and none of the girls were getting married except one. Mom is paranid, so is the wife.

She is not always like this, but to often. We had gone though divorse sounseling and the counsoler was a waste of my time. She could not believe the things I was saying and the wife just shrugged her shoulders. I had to write a Diary of all the things she said and did to me it was so distressing. 

She left without me for church on day while I was geting my cloths on.She got to church early for really no reason. I drove to church was a little streamed and asked her at church why she left me. Her responce was "no i didnt!" I said yes you did. She said no I didnt you were not awake. I said I saw you leave looking out the front window. After that, the issue was halted. 

That event was what broke the marrigage and two days latter, she field for divorse. 

People, there are always one or two personalities in a spouce. She hid her anger and control issues well while in public. She never ever showed her anger and acted all nice in the public. Get home, she can be really nasty at times. 

Now I need to figure where I am going to live. I would love to return to the states because up here in Vancouver, it is hidiosly expensive. 

Now, I am a low income self employed person and the marrigage udgment came though that I half to pay half her bills. Thats crap! she makes far more money then I do. She is a addicted credit card user and always has been.


----------



## larky (Nov 27, 2009)

No replies? guess my story is not so different from others? I can never see my wife getting married again. She way to much into loving her dog. Often she called it our child our son... ugh!


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Is it the judgment or just her petition? If it's the petition then you should go hire a lawyer and respond.

If it's the judgment, did you fight it in court?


----------



## larky (Nov 27, 2009)

IT would have cost me $5,000 of which I did not have. There was a petition time but again, I did not have the money at the time.

BTW, I think God hates me. The wife said she was going to change the locks monday, but for some reason, in the last hour, the deadbolt jammed at the half way point. Now she is going to change it. I know she wont give me the key for it. This is making my life difficult.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

If you didn't respond to the petition you can try to go back and have things reviewed. But by not participating in court you have her license to do as she pleased. If there is a judgment saying you need to leave, then you need to follow it or you could be arrested.


----------



## larky (Nov 27, 2009)

I am activly looking for a place and a friend has willingly allowed me to stay at his place for a week. I am feeling better now. The wife is being really nice about me leaving saying if I want to come over and take the dog for walk or take her for a overnigh stay. She even said I could possible come over for dinner once a month. She is still friends with my mom and dad.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You could have represented yourself. Family courts are used to that. 

C


----------

